# Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen



## _chris_ (14. April 2011)

*Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Hallo Community,
ich würde gerne wissen welche Lüfter ihr mir empfehlt um sie als NT Lüfter zu nutzen. Das Liberty 620W hat einen dünneren PWM Anschluss und deswegen sind normale PWM Anschlüsse nicht brauchbar, außer es gibt einen Adapter. Der Lüfter sollte unhörbar sein aber trotzdem das NT nicht zu heiß werden lassen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auch bei diesem Problem weiter helfen.

MfG _chris_


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

xTc hat ein "paar Lüfter" getestet
Hier das Ergebniss (Leistung + Lautheit)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ate-58x-120mm-140mm-luefter-im-test.html#a402

Warum brauchst du eigentlich ein neuen NT Lüfter ?


----------



## _chris_ (15. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Hab ich schon gesehen, aber mir gehts um den Anschluss, da ich nicht weis ob das passt. Mein NT Lüfter schleift leicht, un das ist störend, deswegen ein neuen NT Lüfter.


----------



## Ahab (17. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Es gibt Adapterkabel für die kleinen PWM Anschlüsse auf Grafikkarten, ist das so ein Anschluss? Oder noch andersartiger...?

Ganz, ganz wichtig: finde heraus, wie schnell der Lüfter des Liberty dreht. Der neue Lüfter sollte möglichst die gleichen Spezifikationen aufweisen. Das ist essentiell. Sonst kratzt dir das Liberty schlimmstenfalls ab. 

Noch viel, viel wichtiger: *Sei dir des Risikos bewusst, das du beim Öffnen eines Netzteils eingehst! Auch nach langer Zeit ohne Versorgung kann das Teil noch genug Saft drauf haben, um dir ein Ding zu verpassen, dass dir Hören und Sehen vergeht!*


----------



## X6Sixcore (17. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn Dir beim Öffnen schon Schweißperlen auf der Stirn stehen und Du Dir die ganze Zangen-Armada wie OP-Besteck auf den leergeräumten Tisch hinlegst, lass es gleich sein.

Kleine Vorwarnung:
Gerade bei der Verwendung von Zangen in einem Zustand kurz vor dem Kreislaufkollaps wird das nix und dann brückst Du erst recht zwei Kontakte, die Dir das mit nem Knall quittieren.
Außerdem hat man mit ner Zange nie das Feingefühl, das man braucht...


Kurz: Wer zu viel Schiss bei der Aktion an den Tag legt, sollte besser die Finger davon lassen und sich jemanden dabei holen, der nicht gleich umkippt...


Ansonsten: Bestenfalls Gummihandschuhe anziehen (Einmalhandschuhe aus der Apotheke sind da nicht schlecht -> Feingefühl) und los geht es.
Solange man nicht die Lötstellen auf der Unterseite der Platine und am Netzstecker berührt, passiert da eh nix.

Achso, ja: Schön das Netzkabel aus der Dose ziehen, das gibt sonst wirklich einen verzwiebelt. Und die Frau/Mutti keift rum, warum denn der Fernseher schon wieder nich geht...

MfG


----------



## _chris_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

So, nun hab ich wieder Zeit zu antworten:



> Es gibt Adapterkabel für die kleinen PWM Anschlüsse auf Grafikkarten, ist das so ein Anschluss? Oder noch andersartiger...?



Ja, das sieht ziemlich danach aus, sollte das Gleiche sein.



> Ganz, ganz wichtig: finde heraus, wie schnell der Lüfter des Liberty dreht. Der neue Lüfter sollte möglichst die gleichen Spezifikationen aufweisen. Das ist essentiell. Sonst kratzt dir das Liberty schlimmstenfalls ab.



Ich schau die Tage nochmal genau auf den Lüfter und hoffe mal das dort Spezifikationen zu finden sind.



> Noch viel, viel wichtiger: Sei dir des Risikos bewusst, das du beim Öffnen eines Netzteils eingehst! Auch nach langer Zeit ohne Versorgung kann das Teil noch genug Saft drauf haben, um dir ein Ding zu verpassen, dass dir Hören und Sehen vergeht!





> Noch ein Tipp: Wenn Dir beim Öffnen schon Schweißperlen auf der Stirn stehen und Du Dir die ganze Zangen-Armada wie OP-Besteck auf den leergeräumten Tisch hinlegst, lass es gleich sein.
> 
> Kleine Vorwarnung:
> Gerade bei der Verwendung von Zangen in einem Zustand kurz vor dem Kreislaufkollaps wird das nix und dann brückst Du erst recht zwei Kontakte, die Dir das mit nem Knall quittieren.
> ...



Ich bin mir des Risikos bewusst. Ich hatte das NT aber schon ein paar mal offen. Muffensausen habe ich dabei nicht .
Auf einen fetten Stromschlag habe ich dennoch keine Lust, kann man das Ding nicht entladen oder so?

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Sicher, dafür musst Du die Kondensatoren mit nem Widerstand kurzschließen.

Aber eher mit nem richtig fetten Widerstand, der auch ein Bisschen Leistung ab kann.

Meiner Meinung nach zu viel Aufwand, nur um einen Lüfter zu wechseln.

Normal kommt man an die Steckverbinder für die Lüfter ganz gut dran.


----------



## _chris_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Ja, ich bin lieber vorsichtig, bisher ist ja auch nichts passiert und ich muss nur den Stecker ziehen und neune Stecker rein.

Dann schau ich mal was für Spezifikationen der Lüfter hat. Ich editiere das dann hier.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Es reicht beim letzten ausschalten es wie ein Bios Reset zu machen. Batterie raus, Stecker ziehen und mehrfach den POwerknopf drücken. Falls noch Garantie drauf ist würde ich die natürlich eher nutzen.


----------



## _chris_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Garantie ist weg .
Es ist dieser Lüfter hier:
http://www.hardwarelogic.com/articles/reviews/PSU/EnermaxLiberty500W/EnermaxLiberty500W_InsideFan.jpg
Modellbezeichnung: B1202512M-3M DC12V 0.30A
Zu Durchsatz und UPM hab ich leider noch nichts gefunden. Vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr?

Edit: Verax Globefan 120x120x25mm, 2400rpm, 138m³/h, 39dB
       Der ist es. Aber ich hatte garantiert keine 30dB, der Lüfter war immer ziemlich leise, also höchstens 20dB. Ich habe
       außerdem noch herausgefunden, das jemand mit dem gleichen NT, max. 1000Rpm hatte, auch unter Last. Hilft das nun
       weiter um einen anderen Lüfter zu finden? Könnt ihr mir vllt. jetzt etwas empfehlen?

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Nimm einfach einen durchsatzstarken Lüfter (größer 100m³/h), der dazu noch leise ist.

Mir fällt da spontan was von Noiseblocker ein, aber schau Dich ruhig mal bei Caseking, im Preisvergleich hier auf der Site oder so um.

So super speziell muss der Lüfter im Normalfall auch nicht sein.

Wenn das NT so heiß wird, dass der originale Lüfter zu 100% gefordert wird, sollte man sich eher Gedanken über ein größeres NT machen.
(Meine Meinung)


----------



## _chris_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Ich habe noch ein paar von denen hier.

Reicht der oder lieber einen anderen Lüfter, ich weis nicht ob der leise genug ist, aber wenn er leistungstechnisch ausreicht kann mans ja mal versuchen. Ich würde dann einfach die Stecker vertauschen der Lüfter sodass es passt, also einfach die Pins aus der Plastikbuchse ziehen und in die andere rein.


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

61 CFM = 103,62³/h. (Faktor 0,58867)

Reicht gerade so.

Die 3Pin-Stecker der normalen Gehäuselüfter passen auch den 2Pin-Anschluss in den NTs, Du brauchst da nicht zwangsläufig was austauschen.
Der Stecker steht dann halt zu einer Seite etwas über.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Wenn Du das NT eh offen hast und den Lüfter tauschst, kann es sich lohnen den gleich mit Gummi-Entkopplern zu befestigen...


----------



## Takei Naodar (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> 61 CFM = 61m³/h.



Pieeeeeep.... Falsch.... 61 CFM sind ungefähr 103 m³/H..... 

@ TE

1. Wenn du die möglichkeit hast kannst du die Kabel auch trennen und neu verlöten und isolieren.... 
2. Probiers dochmal aus mit den Lüftern, das schlimmste was passieren kann is das dir deine Hardware abschmiert. 
   Ne Scherz.... im schlimmsten Falle sollte es nur eine Notabschaltung geben. 
3. Ich würde den hier empfehlen der sollte auf alle Fälle stark genug sein ^^ 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120 mm


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Ich sollte das mal vorher abchecken...

Hab's oben korrigiert, sogar mit korrektem Umrechnungsfaktor...

Verwendbar sind die Lüfter also dann doch...sorry.


----------



## _chris_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Also das mit dem umstecken hat nicht so ganz geklappt. Deswegen versuch ich mal das neu zu verlöten, oder einfach am NT den PWM-Male zu beschneiden , sprich das Plastik wegzumachen .


----------



## ThePlayer (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Warum schließt du ihn nicht einfach aussen an?


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Ach, der PWM-Anschluss war das...


----------



## ThePlayer (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Zalman bietet dafür eine recht elegante und unfällige Lüftersteuerung an.
So was braucht man aber eigentlich nicht, wenn einfach einen hochwertigen Lüfter einsetzt der maximal 20db laut ist.


----------



## _chris_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Also ich hab das jetzt umgelötet, aber der Lüfter dreht sich nicht, erst nach einem kurzem Stoß meinerseitz. Wie kann ich nun die Anlaufspannung erhöhen? Oder muss doch ein völlig neuer Lüfter her?


----------



## S!lent dob (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Also ich hab das jetzt umgelötet, aber der Lüfter dreht sich nicht, erst nach einem kurzem Stoß meinerseitz. Wie kann ich nun die Anlaufspannung erhöhen? Oder muss doch ein völlig neuer Lüfter her?


 
Mittels PWM läuft er nicht an? Hmmmmm
Bin dafür jetzt nicht der Experte aber gibt PWM nicht ständig 12V in kurzen impulsen? Da scheint was nicht zu stimmen.
Wenn das NT deinen alten Lüfter bei Last raufgeregelt hat solltest du dir aber keine Gedanken machen, je nach Temp sollte der Lüfter dann irgendwann anlaufen.

Warum hast du eigentlich nicht einfach den orig. Anschluß an den neuen Lüfter drangebastelst?  Hab ich damals bei meinem Be Quiet (noch mit Yate Loon Lüfter) auch gemacht um den Silent Wing nachzurüsten. Blaubt halt 1 Kabel über (bei mir wars glaub ich gelb).


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Anlaufspannung erhöhen würde ich nicht machen. Such Dir einen Lüfter, der eine gringere Anlaufspannung von unter 5V hat.

Aber probiere doch mal was anderes aus:

Wenn Du Deinen PC jetzt unter Last setzt (Furmark oder sowas halt), müsste das NT eigentlich mehr Spannung auf den Anschluss geben.

Irgendwann springt dann der Lüfter an. Das Ergebnis wäre ein semipassiver Betrieb.

Funktioniert das ganze immer noch nicht, muss ein anderer Lüfter her...

Schlimmstenfalls macht das NT halt ne Notabschaltung wegen überhitzung, kaputt geht da (im Normalfall) nix.


----------



## _chris_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Das versuch ich mal.
Hab ich ja jetzt, ich habe die Kabel weggelötet und vertauscht, ich hatte halt kein Lötkolben und deswegen wollte ich das mit dem umstecken versuchen. Schlussendlich war ich dann doch im Baumarkt und hab mir einen gekauft, werde ich bestimmt noch öfter brauchen .

EDIT1:Semipassiv 
Der Lüfter dreht sich nun, aber nur langsam, also hat das geklappt mit der Last, obwohl ich nichtmal Prime oder Furmark laufen hatte, er ging auf einmal. 
Dankeschön für eure Hilfe, wenn das jetzt so bleibt dann bin ich zufrieden, ich mach auch gleich ein Beweisphoto .

EDIT2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chris_ (27. April 2011)

*AW: Enermax Liberty Lüfter ersetzen*

Fu**! Dopplepost. Sorry...


----------

